# Is Hgvc Elite Status Possible Without Joanne?



## dappledwilly (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi!

I have read several threads that indicat that "Elite" status for a HGVC was achieved with the help of Joanne. I am in the process of purchasing a HGVC week - (dare I say it?) without  (I'm so ashamed ) the help of Joanne. Can I ever hope to achieve ELITE status?


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 9, 2007)

May I ask who is Joanne and her website/email?  We are studying the purchase of HGVC week.


----------



## myip (Jun 9, 2007)

dappledwilly said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have read several threads that indicat that "Elite" status for a HGVC was achieved with the help of Joanne. I am in the process of purchasing a HGVC week - (dare I say it?) without  (I'm so ashamed ) the help of Joanne. Can I ever hope to achieve ELITE status?



I doubt you will be able to get Elite.  You may try it but the last unit has to be from the developer or perhaps Joanne.  Why don't you contact Joanne to see whether she can help?


----------



## myip (Jun 9, 2007)

Cathyb said:


> May I ask who is Joanne and her website/email?  We are studying the purchase of HGVC week.


Joanne work for HGVC.  She does resales properties.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jun 9, 2007)

I believe (but I might be wrong) but "Joanne" is no longer selling HGVC's resales.  I recall reading she does work for HGVC but HGVC has decided she can no longer sell these so...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31780&highlight=joanne


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 9, 2007)

To get elite you must buy 14K HGVC points *and* you must buy at least 7K direct from HGVC.

If you buy the first 7K points resale from an affiliate or from H*I*GVC, then buy the second 7k from HGVC you  may get elite. But, if you buy the first 7K resale from a true HGVC resort, these first 7K points may not count toward elite even if you buy the second 7K from HGVC. But you *must *buy at least 7K direct from HGVC.

Most people don't believe that HGVC elite is worth the money under any condition. So why worry?


----------



## DG001 (Jun 12, 2007)

Also,with the new properties being worth a lot more points per week, "elite" status will likely get "eliter" - ie you are likely to need many more points to get to an elite status than 14000 going forward. 

I would wait and see where that program is headed before buying more points just to be "elite".


----------



## dappledwilly (Jun 12, 2007)

*Thanks for all replies!*

 Thanks to all who replied. With your help, further investigation leads me to agree that ELITE status may not be worth the cost for my particular situation.

Thanks again

Dappledwilly


----------



## xkiwi (Jun 13, 2007)

One other way of looking at this is to "buy" your elite status each year with the required number of hotel stays - but in a smart way.  If you look out for specials and fast-track schemes, credit card deals etc, this can be done with as few as 6 stays each year (Hilton standard is 16 stays).     Lets cost this at average of $150 per night = $900 assuming you get a good rate on the rooms.   Which still looks a whole lot better value to me then buying your Hilton timeshare weeks at developer rates.     There is lots of discussion on the various approaches to this on the Hilton boards over at www.flyertalk.com if you are interested.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 13, 2007)

xkiwi said:


> One other way of looking at this is to "buy" your elite status each year with the required number of hotel stays - but in a smart way.  If you look out for specials and fast-track schemes, credit card deals etc, this can be done with as few as 6 stays each year (Hilton standard is 16 stays).     Lets cost this at average of $150 per night = $900 assuming you get a good rate on the rooms.   Which still looks a whole lot better value to me then buying your Hilton timeshare weeks at developer rates.     There is lots of discussion on the various approaches to this on the Hilton boards over at www.flyertalk.com if you are interested.



Good information but the discussion above is about HGVC elite status (not HHonors Elite status).


----------



## dvc_john (Jun 13, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> To get elite you must buy 14K HGVC points *and* you must buy at least 7K direct from HGVC.



If this is true, it's a change within the last two years.

I have more than 14K points, but only 5K bought directly from HGVC. The others are affiliates I owned when they became affiliated with HGVC. And I was given elite status.


----------



## xkiwi (Jun 14, 2007)

My post above wasn't clear enough -  one of the advantages of HGVC *Elite *status is that you receive Hhonors *Gold *membership for life.  This seems to be the most highly valued benefit but I'm open to different views on this.  If this is the benefit that you value, there are other ways to achieve this level than buying your timeshare direct from Hilton rather than more cost-effectively on the resale market.


----------



## mkbSFO (Jun 14, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> To get elite you must buy 14K HGVC points *and* you must buy at least 7K direct from HGVC.
> 
> If you buy the first 7K points resale from an affiliate or from H*I*GVC, then buy the second 7k from HGVC you  may get elite. But, if you buy the first 7K resale from a true HGVC resort, these first 7K points may not count toward elite even if you buy the second 7K from HGVC. But you *must *buy at least 7K direct from HGVC.
> 
> Most people don't believe that HGVC elite is worth the money under any condition. So why worry?



I heard from a recent presentation that there was going to be a new level of status being offered which would tie in with the new tier of properties like Grand Waikikian, W.57th, Kingsland, and others to be announced. Supposedly it will include Diamond status with Hilton, which I would say *might* be worth it. (depending upon what it would cost to get there through partial developer purchase combined with an existing resale purchase)

Sure loved Diamond status the last few weeks using the Kohala spa everyday for free at Hilton Waikoloa while staying at the HGVC Waikoloa.


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 16, 2007)

*New Levels of HGVC Elite?*



mkbSFO said:


> I heard from a recent presentation that there was going to be a new level of status being offered which would tie in with the new tier of properties like Grand Waikikian, W.57th, Kingsland, and others to be announced. Supposedly it will include Diamond status with Hilton, which I would say *might* be worth it. (depending upon what it would cost to get there through partial developer purchase combined with an existing resale purchase)
> 
> Sure loved Diamond status the last few weeks using the Kohala spa everyday for free at Hilton Waikoloa while staying at the HGVC Waikoloa.



Did you hear anything else about this new level?  I also heard that there would be new levels that would give added amenities at the HGVC resorts.  I heard that the new program would be announced on July 1, but that it was already being sold at West 57th presentations.  I'd be interested in knowing what others have heard.

nonutrix


----------



## hiltonator (Oct 28, 2007)

*HGVC Elite Question*



Bill4728 said:


> To get elite you must buy 14K HGVC points *and* you must buy at least 7K direct from HGVC.
> 
> If you buy the first 7K points resale from an affiliate or from H*I*GVC, then buy the second 7k from HGVC you  may get elite. But, if you buy the first 7K resale from a true HGVC resort, these first 7K points may not count toward elite even if you buy the second 7K from HGVC. But you *must *buy at least 7K direct from HGVC.
> 
> Most people don't believe that HGVC elite is worth the money under any condition. So why worry?




Ok, so what if you bought the 1st 7000 from HGVC and the 2nd 7000 from a resale?  Do you still get to the elite status?


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 28, 2007)

hiltonator said:


> Ok, so what if you bought the 1st 7000 from HGVC and the 2nd 7000 from a resale?  Do you still get to the elite status?



Someone at HGVC needs to make it happen ( getting elite with any resale points) and if you buy resale after buying from Hilton, you'll have no one at HGVC to make it happen. So IMHO you're not likely to get elite if your last point purchase is resale.


----------



## kanerf (Nov 3, 2007)

Just did an owners update at the International Drive property and they filled me in on the new Elite Plus status levels.  The first starts at 24K points and the highest at 34K points.  The highest level does include Diamond for life, but at over 100K to purchase, can't say it is worth it.  The mid-tier did not seem to offer much over the current elite status at 14K plus.  Interesting to see if Elite Plus could be obtained with part retail and part resale.


----------



## Seth Nock (Nov 5, 2007)

kanerf said:


> Just did an owners update at the International Drive property and they filled me in on the new Elite Plus status levels.  The first starts at 24K points and the highest at 34K points.  The highest level does include Diamond for life, but at over 100K to purchase, can't say it is worth it.  The mid-tier did not seem to offer much over the current elite status at 14K plus.  Interesting to see if Elite Plus could be obtained with part retail and part resale.



34,000 points bought directly from Hilton would give you Diamond status for 10 years as well as a few other minor benefits.  The other levels are 14,000 and 24,000.  There are open season discounts as well as reduced (waived) reservation fees and access to San Francisco Exchange company exchanges (without having to call San Francisco Exchange direct). A Hilton Sales person does not have the ability to count a developer built property bought through resale (even though a number of owners reported that this was offered to them).  I have been told of a number of buyers who ended up canceling there deals once they found out that this was not an option.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 5, 2007)

Seth Nock said:


> 34,000 points bought directly from Hilton would give you Diamond status for 10 years as well as a few other minor benefits.  The other levels are 14,000 and 24,000.  There are open season discounts as well as reduced (waived) reservation fees and access to San Francisco Exchange company exchanges (without having to call San Francisco Exchange direct). A Hilton Sales person does not have the ability to count a developer built property bought through resale (even though a number of owners reported that this was offered to them).  I have been told of a number of buyers who ended up canceling there deals once they found out that this was not an option.



Thanks for the additional info.

Just wondering ....under "Elite Premier" it states "Access to RCI unique product line resorts (Available 2008)". Are they talking about access to San Francisco Exchange company exchanges (without having to call San Francisco Exchange direct) or are they talking about RCI's Registry Collection or both?

FYI... I'm referring to the Elite Premier details listed here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57342 (see post #2)


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 12, 2007)

Seth: Why doesn't Hilton Hawaiian Village listings on your website show Gold/Platinum or how many bedrooms?  Are sales there contractually different than the others?


----------

